# Borrow a Practice Beacon Sunday



## AspenHuckster (Apr 16, 2009)

you're on the right track, another option though it takes a little more time is visit a beacon park (most mountains have one, or at least an area you can set one up) where the beacons are strategically placed to give you the best, most realistic experience possible.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

i know vail has a beacon park this year, i had heard a basin has one too but i'm not sure about that one... have fun!


----------

